# New Original Thunderbirds Are Go



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1558089494/thunderbirds-1965-new-episodes-from-1960s-recordin/widget/video.html][URL=https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1558089494/thunderbirds-1965-new-episodes-from-1960s-recordin/widget/video.html]https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1558089494/thunderbirds-1965-new-episodes-from-1960s-recordin/widget/video.html

Having been underwhelmed by the new CGI series, this looks as though it might be very interesting.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's a great idea for the 50th anniversary, I'd buy a copy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2015)

Stan said:


> That's a great idea for the 50th anniversary, I'd buy a copy. :thumbsup:


wasn't quite brave enough to answer first :laugh: but i also would buy a copy


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

F.A. B.! :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The CGI resurrection was contrary to both the laws of nature and man, so this sounds great!

Full acknowledgement of broadcast.

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2015)

i made this about 10 years ago, its made from Ash, fibreglass and copious amounts of body filler, its approx 3 foot long and weighs around 60lb`s , can you tell i am a fan yet :biggrin:




























not the best pics. i think it ended up in aberdeen of al places


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Blimey Bruce that is quality! :notworthy:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2015)

handlehall said:


> Blimey Bruce that is quality! :notworthy:


only things that cost were paint and the tyres, its all made of sh*t really


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bruce said:


> i made this about 10 years ago, its made from Ash, fibreglass and copious amounts of body filler, its approx 3 foot long and weighs around 60lb`s , can you tell i am a fan yet :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey, that's very nice. :wink:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Stan said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > i made this about 10 years ago, its made from Ash, fibreglass and copious amounts of body filler, its approx 3 foot long and weighs around 60lb`s , can you tell i am a fan yet :biggrin:
> ...


And finished! :biggrin:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

handlehall said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...


 :laugh:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry, couldn't resist - I won't mention it again .... Much.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2015)

handlehall said:


> Sorry, couldn't resist - I won't mention it again .... Much.


lost me :wacko:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Bruce said:


> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, couldn't resist - I won't mention it again .... Much.
> ...


from time to time I have made reference to a model Avro Vulcan that Stan started but never finished.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2015)

aahh i see :laugh:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

handlehall said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > handlehall said:
> ...


Due to on going circumstances it's unlikely to get any attention in the near future, sadly. :wink:


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

How this brings back memories.

I still remember the times I wanted to do a round of horizontal aerobics with Lady Penelope..... :laugh:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry said:


> How this brings back memories.
> 
> I still remember the times I wanted to do a round of horizontal aerobics with Lady Penelope..... :laugh:


 :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2015)

Garry said:


> How this brings back memories.
> 
> I still remember the times I wanted to do a round of horizontal aerobics with Lady Penelope..... :laugh:


splinters :scared:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bruce said:


> Garry said:
> 
> 
> > How this brings back memories.
> ...


Not with beeswax..................

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2015)

Stan said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > Garry said:
> ...


oh ..good thinking :laugh:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bruce said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...


I'm not saying I've tried it, of course. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2015)

Stan said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


bet she would just lay there like a log anyway :angry:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bruce said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...


Typical English woman. :laugh:

Let's not over quote. :wink:


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

She was nearly as tempting as Marina on Stingray.... :laugh:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry said:


> She was nearly as tempting as Marina on Stingray.... :laugh:


I preferred Atlanta. :tongue:


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I'd go for any of them these days......... :biggrin:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Guys, guys they're just puppets.

I'd slip Destiny Angel one though.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

eI grew up with Thunderbirds, and I love the new CGI series... I got goose bumps when this scene was shown. I knew the Tracy's were back.
http://sbryantgb.com/video/video.html

Moving on,
The model forum I belong to, this is one of mine. (95% complete. non kit built)










Is frequented by the guy commission to make TB1 and 2 for the new puppet remake

http://www.eagletransporter.com/forum/showthread.php?t=160740


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

handlehall said:


> Guys, guys they're just puppets.
> 
> I'd slip Destiny Angel one though.


Very sexy puppets though....... :laugh:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

SBryantgb said:


> eI grew up with Thunderbirds, and I love the new CGI series... I got goose bumps when this scene was shown. I knew the Tracy's wer back.
> http://sbryantgb.com/video/video.html
> 
> Moving on,
> ...


That is just the job. :thumbsup:

Very nice work.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2015)

excellent :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Am I the only one that imagines an exchange of patrician and servile dialogue between Lady Penelope and Parker that follows closely the lyrics of Nine Inch Nails' song Closer? :wacko:

Later,
William


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Stan said:


> Garry said:
> 
> 
> > She was nearly as tempting as Marina on Stingray.... :laugh:
> ...


Marina always looked a bit sullen to me, but then there was the big advantage to a woman who couldn't talk...... :wink:


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Garry said:


> She was nearly as tempting as Marina on Stingray.... :laugh:


NOW you're talking!!!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Ive read the reviews for the new series, and very few of them were able to see the show through a childs eyes. I remember when TOS first ran, I would have been about seven or eight. I used to watch with my Dad. It is one of my fondest memories. I did not watch for the story though, I watched for the machines. I used to marvel at the cars, jets, boats and every other bit of machinery shown. Thats what Thunderbirds was about for me. Not the interplay between the characters or even the rescue. They were just a means to show me incredible machines...

So for me The New series works because it still shows me amazing machines, it also did something I never believed could be done, an updated set of Thunderbirds as marvelous as the originals. So for me the spirit still lives on within the new format.

The one issue I have is why does a nuclear powered behemoth such as Thunderbird 2 need a refueling probe?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The animation of the supporting non regular characters is a problem for me. With the limited modeling time available to the animators these characters end up being dead eyed inappropriately expressive creations. They remind me somewhat of the soulless photographs people had taken of their dead children in the late nineteenth century. As a child, I could see the dichotomy between the real and the unreal in the original series, but it wasn't creepy. Here is a cap from the opening episode of the new one:










The half rendered expression of the child being rescued is weird.

Later,
William


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Lady Penelope and Parker......

LP - Parker, take off my hat and coat

Parker - Yes M'lady

LP - Parker, take off my dress

Parker - Yes M'Lady

LP - Parker, take off my bra and knickers

Parker - Yes M'Lady

LP - Oh and Parker, just one more thing.....

.......Don't let me catch you wearing them again.......


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

:laugh:

Later,
William


----------

